# Bonefish fun



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

Took some young women out for an outing, they didn't fish, just wanted to go to a place they had never been before. I just happened to have my flyrod aboard, (of course) and saw some fish tailing in the distance on the flats, so, said, "see ya later", and went off to see what wanted to play with me. Saw several fish, made two casts and came tight on this nice Bonefish that went 28 inches.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW! Very nice......where? Hawaii?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah Yeah Yeah Bonefish I get it...but where are the women?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Hawaii and I believe he is sitting on a Texas Shallow Sport.

Joe


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice! Never have fished for bonefish.

I was stationed in Hawaii, 1971, 72.


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

*yes to Hawaii*

The boat is a Prima Sea made in Texas by Beth Clifford. Ordered it last year, finally got here in Feb to my island, so far been out 55 trips since then. The boat is the right tool for what I do here. It's the only one like in the entire state of Hawaii. If you wanna run skinny, this is the boat to do it

Check out my website www.hallelujahhoufishing.com It's what I do for a living, to feed my family.


----------

